
William Sessions, former FBI director, dead at 90 - selimthegrim
https://www.expressnews.com/news/local/article/Bill-Sessions-Former-prosecutor-judge-and-FBI-15336506.php
======
schoen
Namesake of the "Winners Don't Use Drugs" message in many classic arcade
games:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winners_Don%27t_Use_Drugs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winners_Don%27t_Use_Drugs)

